# Asplundh Chipper Circa 1979



## BonnieadMax (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello,
I have been trolling this form looking for informaton on a chipper I recently bought. It runs and chips O.K. I am mechanical but absolutly horrible with engines. If anyone can provide me wth a manual it would be greatly appreciated. As well as info on the parts for a tune up and carb rebuild. It has a Ford 4 cyline engine I'm not sure what size.

Asplund - JEY 18128
Rockford PTA 41086

Thanks.


----------



## larj2 (Jul 28, 2013)

*engine*

what engine is on it? I would guess it is a pinto engine? Let me know what engine and I can help you get parts needed.


----------



## BonnieadMax (Jul 29, 2013)

*Hercules Motor*

I found out my motor is a Hercules I think a GL1600 also known as Caterpillar 1403 

Locations are looking at the bell housing
Cast Block Number left side - 080M80
Cast Block Number right side - V40 2000 3000
Hand Stamped left side - 491882
Head Cast Number left side 40-20205 01
Intake Cast Number - 40 20302 02

Water Pump - 40-2035300
Thermostat Housing - A40-207001
Timing Cover 40-20153 06

I'm trying to find the following parts:

Thermostat
Cap / Rotor / Points - Electronic ignition conversion?
Plug wires and plugs
Carburetor rebuild kit

Thanks,
Michael.


----------



## larj2 (Jul 30, 2013)

*engine*

Ok Michael you think it's one of 3 engines? As it cannot be all the same. 

It cannot be a hercules as that would be from about 1948 and is a diesel also a cat 1403 is a diesel is this motor a diesel?

But a GL 1600 could be a subaru is it a boxer engine? But a GL1600 could be a cortinia engine which was made from about 1962 to 1982 in the UK.

If it is the cortina engine a normal parts store may NOT be able to get you the needed parts. You may need to look on he internet and getting parts will be a bear.

This is why guys like me sell things like this because getting parts is way to hard.

Changing the engine may be the better bet.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Aug 1, 2013)

They did put gas Hercules engines in some of those old Asplundh chipper back then.


----------



## larj2 (Aug 2, 2013)

Michael I have been in the engine building machine shop arena for almost 35 years I can assure you it's not a hercules. Asplundh in the 70's 80's 90' used ford gas motors exclusively. 4-6-8 cyl engines. 300 6 cylinders were the most popular. followed by the pinto engine on smaller units.They did not start using diesel engines untill late 90's if it's gas it would be a pinto most likley but it could have been a cortina motor. Why not post a picture of it.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Aug 2, 2013)

Not to argue but I have personally inspected hundreds of Asplundh chippers and not only have I personally seen a few Hercules engine in older ones but I have seen diesel engines in old units (80's) as well. I'v seen V-8 Fords, 4 cy Pintos, L6, Ford diesel and Hercules. It may be that some of those were remounts but I have seen them.


----------



## rocksolid (May 7, 2014)

i have this engine what is it please
Locations are looking at the bell housing
Cast Block Number left side - 08a 79
Cast Block Number right side - 40 2000300
Hand Stamped left side - 4909301
Intake Cast Number - 40 20302 02

Water Pump - 40-2035300
Thermostat Housing - A40-207001
Timing Cover 40-20153 06
number under the dipstick is 4 90 9 301
please help i need a water pump


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 7, 2014)

post a few pics of it.


----------



## BonnieadMax (May 7, 2014)

Hello,
My engine is a Hercules. I sourced all of the parts I needed from a local forklift mechanic. New water pump, electronic ignition, and the correct plug wire set up. I also got a new clutch from a local auto parts store. My chipper stays on the farm so I built a frame to hold a boat gas tank. I purchased my crab rebuild kit from an antique tractor place. I did get the wrong water pump the first time the shaft was to short so measure before you install not like me.

Carb kit - zenith model z267L....box has a couple numbers ABC1349....778-607

These parts came from Total Source.

Pertronix electronic ignition - BJKF/00 px1541

Rotor cap - BKU2T/00 SY51242

Hope this helps.


----------



## rocksolid (May 8, 2014)

there are some pics of the pump and motor thanks... i found out it is a 1404 hercules Caterpillar forklift motor thanks for the help


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 8, 2014)

4 cy Pintos,did not hold up to good they put them in morbark to


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 9, 2014)

If you need internal Hercules parts, Jerry Biro in Ohio can help. I still own a couple of Oliver crawler loaders with Hercules engines.


----------



## Travomatic (Mar 30, 2020)

YESSS! Finally! I recently bought an old chipper from a guy, and he had told me it had a Jeep willys motor in it, and that’s about all the info he gave me. Other than that to go off, there was no other obvious signs of make or model on the thing. Long story short, I got the thing running and all was good for a couple weeks, until it rained real heavy for a week, and now I’m getting a ton of water coming through the carb, and I don’t think it is rainwater. So I’ve been searching all these Jeep willys forums trying to just identify my motor, and finally I scrubbed off all the grease and grime and found several numbers stamped on the various parts of the motor, and almost all of them exactly match the ones listed above, and then the pictures confirm that this is indeed the same motor that I have in mine. So happy to finally have found some sort of starting point! Lol anyways I am halfway through tearing apart the motor to try to find why there is water coming in the top of my carb seemingly getting into the carb from the intake manifold. I can’t seem to find any cracks anywhere, so that’s good, but at the very least I am going to need a new gasket to reassemble it. If anyone can offer some advice or sources for parts I’d very much appreciate it! I will check out the sources listed above in the mean time. Thanks so much for this thread!! Cheers!

Travis


----------



## ThoMc (Apr 13, 2021)

Does anyone have a Distributor for one of these? i have a complete rebuild without a Distributor or what engine it is to find a Electronic conversion for it. I don't even have a Distributor to compare a new one to it was lost after the rebuild. TMc Thanks In Advance!!


----------



## ThoMc (Apr 14, 2021)

Hey


rocksolid said:


> i have this engine what is it please
> Locations are looking at the bell housing
> Cast Block Number left side - 08a 79
> Cast Block Number right side - 40 2000300
> ...


Hey Rock, did you figure out what this engine is? i need a Distributor mine is completely missing. i have no idea what engine i have to look for one. OR maybe the # off of Your Dist. Thanks. 2ThoMc1


----------

